# AG tar remover vs AS tardis



## Daveyh (Nov 9, 2008)

recently made the swap to AS tardis and have been blown away by the difference in performance, also nearly half the price of AG for 5L.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

AS Tardis is the best for tar mate.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Night and day!

Tardis: Proper tar remover!

AG: Watered-down tar remover.

Meguiar's Bug and Tar: Pee maybe?


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

im not the only one then.

i couldnt believe i paid nearly £6 for AG tar remover - 500ml. and used most of it trying to get the car clean from tar.

was shocked to say the least when i bought some tardis to use. it was fun dabbing the tar off rather than letting it soak, washing then soaking agian


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

AG is very weak and expensive, shockingly bad IMO. AS is far far better


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Can you honestly imagine tho, what some people would do with something as strong as Tardis if it were freely available in 500ml spray bottles labelled as bug and tar remover from Halfords.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well you can get stuff that is MUCH worse such as 91% sulfuric acid drain cleaner from B and Q very easily, and there have been stories in the news were it was abused.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

guy_92 said:


> AG is very weak and expensive, shockingly bad IMO. AS is far far better


The stuff off the shelf might be but the trade 5l is the same if not better than Tardis....I just bought 5l of AG and it cost £16


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

This is what I was going to say. Buying 500ml from the frauds you get a watered down product that has been mass produced for people with no clue about car cleaning! 

But the trade AG stuff is very very good!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yea, retail stuff is weak so it will cause less problems for "joe Public" Trade stuff is loads stronger as its ment for people who know how to use the stuff.

Used both Autoglym & Auto smart. If i'm honest went back to autoglym after 1L of tardis. It was pants.

Nick


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

To be fair Tardis seems like the only "tar remover" that's actually tar remover.

The rest are like water.

Tradis > All.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I use white spirit in a spray bottle anyway so this topic doesn't really concern me


----------



## az_mk (Jun 30, 2008)

i think the trade autoglym stuff is toilet!!! and tardis knocks the socks off it! BUT the AG does have its uses i.e chewing gum remover


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Was previously using AG now using tardus for £10 a 5l can you cant go wrong, prefer it to AG....


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tardis wins hands down, i got 5l for free last friday from "my" rep as it was billed through the company


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i always use ag tar and glue remover (trade version)and i have always been impressed but from what you guys are saying about tardis think im going to give it a go.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Tardis is ok. Certainly dont think its the best on the market.
Ive been using Nielsens tar & glue remover for the past 2 years and in my opinion it beats Tardis hands down and works out cheaper than Tardis. Cheaper by a couple of quid.

Steve


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

-damon- said:


> i always use ag tar and glue remover (trade version)and i have always been impressed but from what you guys are saying about tardis think im going to give it a go.


Tardis is good but i really isnt that much better than the AG trade tar + glue remover.

I have back to back tested both and there is so little in it its hardly worth bothering about.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Tardis is good but i really isnt that much better than the AG trade tar + glue remover.
> 
> I have back to back tested both and there is so little in it its hardly worth bothering about.


my brother is going to give me a bottle of tardis so il give it a whirl,i do think tho that ag tar and glue struggles abit with bigger bits of tar


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Not tried Tardis before but TBH I have no use for 5lt of the stuff so will continue to use the AG stuff, Read so many threads on here about people slagging AG Tar remover because it doesnt work yet when you read the thread its only because they are using it wrong. Used the AG Tar remover on end caps on a set of side skirts, tar was mm's thick!! Soaked it a couple of minutes and rubbed it off with a cloth, job done.

AG for me.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Preptone > Tardis tbh


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

by the sound of it there equaly good so its just down to personal preferance


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys stop being pansys and get some proper Tar Remover Autosmart Heavy Duty Tar Remover!!!

Only joking its more for plant and machinery use. Pour a bit on tarmac and it makes a hole in it!

I see alot of people using Tardis on paintwork thats already wet. It will work much better on dry paintwork.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Whats people veiws on Valet Pro's citrus tar and glue compared to as tardis :thumb:


----------



## d33mb33 (Jul 4, 2010)

Have tried both but just use white spirit now. Super cheap and widely available.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

mkv said:


> Tardis is ok. Certainly dont think its the best on the market.
> Ive been using Nielsens tar & glue remover for the past 2 years and in my opinion it beats Tardis hands down and works out cheaper than Tardis. Cheaper by a couple of quid.
> 
> Steve


Have you changed your mind, Steve, since a few months back?



mkv said:


> Nielsen tar & glue is what im using right now. Its very good. Better than Tardis in my opinion. *Although I still think Sterling Wipe Out is the best tar & glue remover Ive ever used.*
> Nielsen works slightly quicker than Tardis and with a better removing ability. Thats just my opinion, having used both.
> 
> Steve


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> I see alot of people using Tardis on paintwork thats already wet. It will work much better on dry paintwork.


I always worried about using it on dry paintwork because I felt wiping off wasn't sufficient and I wasn't arsed washing & drying again. :doublesho


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Have you changed your mind, Steve, since a few months back?


Nope, i havent......Sterling is the best Ive ever used......But cant get hold of it very easily. In fact its now a nightmare to get hold off, only available online. Also jumped in price quite a bit too.
In actual fact I have 5l of Tardis sitting in the garage, unopenend. 
My top 3 are:
1: Sterling Wipe Out ( works out quite expensive)
2: Nielsens tar and glue (Easy to get hold off and cheap)
3: Tardis

Hope that answers it.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

DasArab said:


> Read so many threads on here about people slagging *[Insert Any Product Name Here]* because it doesnt work yet when you read the thread its only because they are using it wrong.


Many of the calls we get regarding products are often solved by reading the instructions that are on the back of the bottle. As boring as it is, there are comprehensive usage instructions on nearly all detailing products that are the result of hours of testing in order to get the best out of the manufacturers product. The goal is surely to produce products that are simply 'apply and wipe off', but for others there are ways of getting the best performance out of them.

That isn't to say we get it wrong sometimes, and we do listen to suggestions and constantly review our products to see if instructions can be altered to make work easier, quicker and allow more effective use of the product.


----------



## CoopersE91 (Oct 29, 2010)

Autoglym UK said:


> Many of the calls we get regarding products are often solved by reading the instructions that are on the back of the bottle. As boring as it is, there are comprehensive usage instructions on nearly all detailing products that are the result of hours of testing in order to get the best out of the manufacturers product. The goal is surely to produce products that are simply 'apply and wipe off', but for others there are ways of getting the best performance out of them.
> 
> That isn't to say we get it wrong sometimes, and we do listen to suggestions and constantly review our products to see if instructions can be altered to make work easier, quicker and allow more effective use of the product.


Thanks for the feedback AGUK, it is appreciated when the manufacturers make the effort to come on forums like this and listen to what people are saying. I followed the instructions verbatim for the 'consumer' tar remover, and it just wasn't working, even on fresh tar spots it had a hard time.

I tried tweaking your own instructions including increasing dwell time, agitating, heating the panel a bit first (too much effort vs the instructions and really shouldn't be required) and it just wasn't shifting it. Not wanting to rubbish the product, it seems there are some that swear by it, but just as many who trash it - it seems very much hit and miss. Needs to be that killer application that people know and trust, especially as it is very expensive.

Just my 2p.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

ashk said:


> Was previously using AG now using tardus for £10 a 5l can you cant go wrong, prefer it to AG....


Where did you get 5L for £10 from??


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

What about the Valet Pro Tar Remover?


----------

